# What size tank?



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

So it is me again, and i haven't gotten my 75 gallon aquarium yet. I was wondering what would be the minimum size tank i would need for my fishes. As of now i have a 40 gallon breeder with a 5'' oscar and a upside down catfish. i also went to the store with my dad and we got the pet store to reserve me these fishes = 1 5'' female jack dempsey, 1 7'' male green terror and 1 9'' male red devil. I want to know what the size tank i need to keep them all. thanks again!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

most people would recommend anywhere between 55g and 90g for the oscar alone. I really can't say how big of a tank you'd need for all those fish, but I'd say you need at least a 6 foot tank that holds somewhere around 150 gallons, possibly more, depending on what you feed, andhow they behave. Cichlid personalities can vary greatly, so what sized tank you need really depends. However, a 75g is definately too small for 4 cichlids and a syno. Note that all 4 cichlids will hit 8+ inches, and the JD is likely the only one that'll stay under a foot.


----------



## agriffin3 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Oscar alone 75-90 would be best. A Green Terror, 55 minimum, 55-75 would be what I would go with. Red Devil, 75-90. JD 55-75. Catfish, 40-55 gallon. So with that said, for all of them, 180+ gallons (6 foot tank) and thats not a given once all of them are full size, and have a chip on their shoulder, or gill, which will happen, trust me...

Art

P.S. What size tank are you planning on getting? Take a step back and think about the size tank and your budget. All of those fish named are very aggressive, and will get quite large. You would have to have the tank at any size decorated to have sight lines for the length of the tank. Break them up a bit with rocks, driftwood, plants, etc. I am pretty sure the Oscar grows fast, the others slow to medium. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

The biggest tank i can get is probably 125 gallons maybe 100. Im only 14 so i can't give up a whole room or wall to the tank. 6ft is the best i can do. Thats how much space i have in my room. Maybe i can just have the jack dempsey and green terror a 55 gallon. I also am going to rescue a venezuelan pike cichlid or spangled pike, the pet store has it in a really small tank, i can probably have the oscar and pike in a 75. i can stack them up.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

I would really like a big tank with all the fishes. also if the red devil won't work im fine with that


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Whatever you do, take your time and stock correctly. An improperly stocked tank can easily lead to fish death even if its eventual, its inevitable. Im not sure about you but I would not want to be the ONE person responsible for ANY living animals death.


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

With a 6ft length max, you could go up to a 210 gallon tank ( 72"x24"x30").


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Alright any places i can find that size tank?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

You'd probably have to look online for a 210. In all honesty, I doubt it would make much difference. The extra depth helps, but height is not a huge deal to most cichlids; the footprint of the tank is of much larger significance than the volume.


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

why thank you. How about filtration. A sump and some canisters?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I would start looking on Craigslist and see whats available. No need to spend $1000 when you may find a used six footer for a few hundred with filters etc.

Leave the Red Devil out as they are not a good comunity fish.

...Bill


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

build a 280g tank out of plywood .. cost you under 500.00 for tank , stand , glue, ect .... you must have a huge room ,, a 250g tank is big .. not to mention around 3 thousand pounds when tank is loaded . thats alot for a floor .. just think this out first before going big .. im just saying .. cool to see younger people going big


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah my dad and i have everything planned out, its just a matter of time and money. Yeah im not like any of my friends, they all want ipods and computers and play video games where as i want fishes and to be outside in the sun. But anyways i've thought about building a plywood aquarium. Is there any topics for building the plywood tank on the DIY side of this forum?


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

you tube king of diy .. tons of usefull videos .. me and few friends built very big ones .. look up rubberizedit.com .. they have a video also .. i use rubberized it because it heals itself if punctured .


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

Heater?


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

use 2 250watt eheim jager heaters .. run a sump .. i would use a 55g tank as a sump .


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

alright. Also i know this is way off topic, but, has anybody have or had a american cichlid and arowana pond?


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

you could but when it got colder out you would have to put them in a tank in the house .. koi are just goldfish that need colder waters unlike other fish .. your water quality might be a issue to for the cichlids and arowana


----------



## EJOCSJ (Oct 23, 2012)

What if the pond is deep enough?


----------



## thanemesis (Jul 21, 2012)

even with heaters it still would be to cold in my opinion


----------

